# Durham Region reefers?



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Who from Durham region here? Ive been out of the hobby for about 2.5 years and looking up my old buds and they seem to inactive. Will be needing dry goods and frags and stuff and would prefer to buy from my local hobbyists.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm in Scarborough but head to Oshawa once a week. I literally just passed Matt's house a few minutes ago.

If you ever need frags give me a shout!

As for reefers I know at least 5-6 in the Dirty Shwa


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Check. I'm out here and there is a couple handfuls of other guys too. Nice selctions of frags around as well. I always have something for sale. Some premium frags and some beginner. Couple basement shops as well with coral hardware and dry goods. Shoot me a pm if you want more details 

Cheers 
Matt


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> I'm in Scarborough but head to Oshawa once a week. I literally just passed Matt's house a few minutes ago.
> 
> If you ever need frags give me a shout!
> 
> As for reefers I know at least 5-6 in the Dirty Shwa


Hi and bye Dave! Lol


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I am out here as well. In April there will be a big Tropical fish auction and coral expo in Ajax as well.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

altcharacter

Thanks buddy will contact you when im ready.. your one name i remeber from the past.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

darkangel66n said:


> I am out here as well. In April there will be a big Tropical fish auction and coral expo in Ajax as well.


Any info regarding this would be appreciated.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Welcome back*

Welcome back dude. .. look forward to seeing what u build 
Cheers 
Tom


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

tom g said:


> Welcome back dude. .. look forward to seeing what u build
> Cheers
> Tom


Tom i missed this place dearly.. starting real small.. been of work since june, i was in a car accident and im going out of my mind at home.. starting with a 10 litre pico reef.. small, i can handle the small buckets of water, it wont cost much to set up. Need to get 5 pounds of sand and a couple pounds of live rock rubble and then the magic begins. Btw.. what kind of creature is in your profile pic? Always made me curious. Looks like a dolphin and starfish mated.


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Following along I'm in Bowmanville 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*avatar*

hey mike ...glad u are back ..sorry about the car accident .
the avatar is ............

An image of a hydrothermal worm taken at 525 times magnification under a scanning electron microscope

saw it one day when I was surfing and thought it was a amazing scary pic..

small is a nice start to get u going ..with in your means , let us know what u need I will search thru my basement and see what I can come up with pretty much down to stuff no one wants ...lol
I have a few devils hands if u are interested when u get tank going .
post pics when u get it up and running 
cheers


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

cablemike said:


> altcharacter
> 
> Thanks buddy will contact you when im ready.. your one name i remeber from the past.


In a good way or bad way...


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm out here too. I've met a few people, but not many.


----------



## Jer_H (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm in bowmanville as well. 
Jeremy


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok so I havent even set up yet and ive gone from a 2.5 gallon to a 15 gallon. A 15 will be a good start. 12 inches high means i will get away with less watts and but limits the types of corals due to growth. Im gonna need to get like 20 pounds of live sand and 10 pounds of live rock to start this up. I may even use base rock and let it turn into live rock naturally like I did in my first tank. That tank had the least issues of all my tanks. Im going back to basics with this one. Im actually gonna run it for a few months without adding any corals. Well at least ill try  still trying to figure out lighting and filtration for it. I may just buy one of the 150w chinese full spectrum dimmable units on ebay and run it at like 25% but if I upgrade to a bigger tank I can still use it instead of having to go buy a new unit. Any suggestions on a sk8mmer? I was thinking prizm but tank is too short as i sure the prizm is more then 12" tall. I have an aquaclear that came with the tank that i will run chemi pure in.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Well plans have changed yet again.. wife bought me this today for my birthday.. go to go pick it up tomorrow. . Bancroft.. 2.5 hours.. includes everything. So ill go from nothing to a fully mature setup over night  it has too much rock for me though and 5 anemones which not sure if im gonna keep em but will be able to sell em easy or trade em im sure. It come with a combo of t5 and led lights.. a current dual t5 ho unit and a pair of aquaray 600 ultra leds.


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

cablemike said:


> Well plans have changed yet again.. wife bought me this today for my birthday.. go to go pick it up tomorrow. . Bancroft.. 2.5 hours.. includes everything. So ill go from nothing to a fully mature setup over night  it has too much rock for me though and 5 anemones which not sure if im gonna keep em but will be able to sell em easy or trade em im sure. It come with a combo of t5 and led lights.. a current dual t5 ho unit and a pair of aquaray 600 ultra leds.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
and

I'll buy some of the lr from you if you want to get rid of some .....


----------



## Diemaker (Feb 17, 2014)

if you need any used equipment or ro/di water I'm in whitby just shoot me a pm


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

So I left at 1pm and got back at 7:30pm.. was it worth the drive? You tell me.. all this for $200.00 im so happy.. I took such a huge loss when I sold my previous tank but this deal made me feel like I won the lottery 😃


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

$200??? Thats a great deal!


----------



## aaron86 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Any of you durham guy have any chaeto that loaded with pods for sale? I need like a softball sized amount to start a refugium.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

cablemike said:


> Any of you durham guy have any chaeto that loaded with pods for sale? I need like a softball sized amount to start a refugium.


Not exactly Durham region but this man can supply what you are looking for
He can ship to Durham ! 
http://copepods.ca/shop/


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

I am located in Oshawa. there is several people in Durham just we tend to stay under the radar! welcome back to the addiction!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone in durham looking for a green bubble tip anemone? I have four and prefer to trade for other corals.. no sps though.. if not ill sell them based on size. If interested pm me.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone in durham have a light i could use for a few days? I have these huge bubble tips in my tank and i need to get them out. I need to get them into another tank for holding until I get a buyer. I just need a light to keep them alive until sold. If anyone has a t5, pc, halide, or led thats sitting around i would greatly appreciate it. I would buy one but im waiting on wsib to approve my claim and have zero dollars. . Kind of why i want to sell the anemones.


----------



## jeef (Mar 24, 2011)

I might have some. Ping me and I can check tomorrow morning. I have a variety in the garage.


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a 400w halide setup you can use. It has a 10k xm bulb and 24 inch polished alum reflector. Not in a huge hurry to get it back and will be in whitby Saturday or Sunday.

Text me if you like. 7058754981


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

beautiful people. beautiful community..


----------

